# Synchroniser boites aux lettres intelligentes



## monvilain (16 Février 2013)

Salut à vous,

Savez-vous comment synchroniser les boites aux lettres intelligentes sur iPad et iPhone depuis MAIL ?

OS : 10.8.2

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2013)

Sur ton MAC dans "Préférences > internet et sans fil > icloud" il te faut cocher "courrier électronique et notes" 
et sur ton iphone dans "réglages > icloud" il te faut basculer sur "I" l'interrupteur en face de "courrier"


----------



## monvilain (16 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sur ton MAC dans "Préférences > internet et sans fil > icloud" il te faut cocher "courrier électronique et notes"
> et sur ton iphone dans "réglages > icloud" il te faut basculer sur "I" l'interrupteur en face de "courrier"



C'est fait depuis longtemps. Les boites n'apparaissent pas chez moi.
Etes-vous certain ?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2013)

Heu, j'ai lu trop vite !
Tu ne peux synchroniser que tes comptes mais pas les Btes aux lettres intelligentes qui ne sont pas supportées sur iphone et iPad....


----------



## monvilain (16 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Heu, j'ai lu trop vite !
> Tu ne peux synchroniser que tes comptes mais pas les Btes aux lettres intelligentes qui ne sont pas supportées sur iphone et iPad....




Va falloir ruser alors : -)


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2013)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Va falloir ruser alors : -)



Attention à ne pas "monter une usine à gaz" dont tu ne pourrais plus te dépêtrer !


----------



## monvilain (16 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Attention à ne pas "monter une usine à gaz" dont tu ne pourrais plus te dépêtrer !



+ 1 (Trop de mauvaises expériences..)

Va falloir ruser de simplicité.....


----------

